# Scrambled Egg with Cured Roe



## Dodi (Dec 15, 2007)

10 large eggs
  4 tbsp cream
  25g butter
  100g grated cured fish roe
  1/2 bunch parsley  finely chopped
  salt and pepper to taste

  Mix the eggs with the cream, salt and pepper
  Cook the eggs in the butter, stirring with a wooden spoon, until creamy
  Divide the egg in plates and sprinkle with the roe and parsley
  [FONT=&quot]Serve with toast[/FONT]


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 15, 2007)

Is this a Russian dish, Dodi?  By roe do you mean "caviar"?


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 15, 2007)

Never heard of grated and cured fish roe. I like caviar and scrambeled eggs, though.


----------



## Dodi (Dec 15, 2007)

I mean any kind of smoked fish eggs, but caviar will be my favourite!!
I have tried with the fish eggs used for taramasalata ( the greek dish, but is is a little bit to strong)[SIZE=-1]Sea bream and faggri provide excellent fish roe

You can go here and read more about fish roe

Fish roe - Specials
[/SIZE]


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 15, 2007)

Would some Seaweed (a.k.a. Nori)  be a nice addition?  I believe so!


----------



## Dodi (Dec 16, 2007)

good idea, I am going to try!


----------

